# Looking for a good trainer in San Diego



## Randy542 (Mar 8, 2008)

We have a 15 month old GSD looking for obedience training here in san diego?


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

Hello Randy.

Hope a few members from your area come on with some suggestions. You may want to PM *mspiker03* who is in San Diego or *Nat* who is in Orange County just in case they miss your post.

Also may want to search on the APDT (Assoc of Pet Dog Training)

http://www.apdt.com/

Or this site.
http://www.ccpdt.org/


Good Luck and hope you have lots of fun with Willow.


----------



## Randy542 (Mar 8, 2008)

Thanks for the links Everett I will hang out also and see if anyone local chimes in.


----------



## The Stig (Oct 11, 2007)

Hello Randy,

I use Lee Wells, and am very happy with her methods of training. My puppy learns quickly and willingly through her philosophies. I highly recommend her.

Good luck in your search! 

http://www.wellsdogs.com

~ Rei


----------



## Randy542 (Mar 8, 2008)

Thanks Stig I will check into it.


----------

